# A Black Locust problem.



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an old and sick Black Locust tree in my yard that I am having put down by a tree service.  The truck is about 20' high and 5' in diameter.  I ask the tree service guy to leave all the limbs 2" and bigger so I could cut them up into firewood lengths myself.  He will chip the fine material.

The problem I have is what to do with the trunk.  I do not have a splitter, (only a maul) and do not have access to one.  The tree guy said he could cut the trunk into 14" cookies for me and leave them, or he could take them.  I would very much like him to leave them, but I need to know how I can, if possible, cut up 5' diameter Locust cookies with a MS29.  Is is doable?  How might it be done?

Again a hydraulic or electric splitter is not an option, either is a bigger saw.  I have a 8lb maul and a MS290 with a 20" bar.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated!

FYI - I have no experience at all with Locust.  I have been cutting and burning softwoods pine/fir/spruce exclusively for years.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 21, 2012)

Locust is not terribly hard to split. You should be able to whittle away at those big rounds from the outside around the edge. You could also buy a wedge if needed and if your maul has a sledge head on the back side drive a wedge in.....I would still suggest working around the outside and just take slices off. If you have been burning softwoods that locust will make you think you hit the mother load. Locust is my favorite wood and some other will chime in about how good it is.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

My maul does have a sledge head.  So if I made two cuts into the cookie, I could split the piece away with a wedge? Working my way around the cookie, slowly reducing it.  I think that is what you suggested.  That sounds doable.  Just need to buy a couple of wedges.

How long does it take to cure the wood, given that I live in a dry climate?


----------



## Stax (Feb 21, 2012)

Tell em to leave those big cookies.  I've never split locust that large before but juding on how well my 2-3 ft. Locust split, I think the maul, a sledge and a wedge could it with a lot of elbow grease.  Just sayin.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 21, 2012)

Locust is a great wood to burn no only does it burn really hot, it seasons rather quickly. If the tree guy is going to make you cookies, then cookies you should have. I think between the wedges and the maul you should be able to do some damage. I just spend the better part of yesterday splitting locust with an 8lb maul and a wedge. Locust is too good to not keep IMO.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 21, 2012)

DMZX said:
			
		

> My maul does have a sledge head.  So if I made two cuts into the cookie, I could split the piece away with a wedge? Working my way around the cookie, slowly reducing it.  I think that is what you suggested.  That sounds doable.  Just need to buy a couple of wedges.
> 
> How long does it take to cure the wood, given that I live in a dry climate?



You may be able to just use the maul and work around the edge. Yes slowly reducing it. If it has some knots from limbs coming out the side it may be a bit of a challenge. If you get one that you just can't get any more split off of, make a cut across an edge with your saw down in a few inches and then swing the maul into that cut or drive a wedge into the cut. 

If you get that split now and stacked in a single row where it will get plenty of wind it will probably be fine for winter (generally will give up it's low moisture content fairly quickly).....it will be even better if you save it till next winter or the next winter or the next winter and on and on. That's is one of the great things about locust it just lasts and lasts. That's why they use it for fence posts.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

Excellent advise.  That trunk must be equal to a years worth of wood, so I really want to keep it.  I have plenty of time to work at it and get it all stacked.

Thanks all for the quick responses.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 21, 2012)

Throw the tree guy a little more $ to cut half way through (noodle) each of of the trunk rounds.


----------



## Hickorynut (Feb 21, 2012)

You may not have as much problem with that trunk as you think.  Quite possibly the inside at the base in hollow because of carpenter ants and such.  I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't break up in four or five pieces rather easily just using a maul.  Locust, even big trunk pieces split very easy compared to oak for example.   I almost bet on it :<)).


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2012)

DMZX said:
			
		

> Excellent advise.  That trunk must be equal to a years worth of wood, so I really want to keep it.  I have plenty of time to work at it and get it all stacked.
> 
> Thanks all for the quick responses.


that locust is with its weight and worth a little work to split it.  If you enjoy wood heat and burning firewood, you HAVE to keep that locust.  I'd NEVER be able to let that locust go........I LIVE for locust  Take yer time and chip away at it, its not too bad to split with yer maul.....


----------



## embers aplenty (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea, Keep those cookies. I'd just as soon have locust as anything going. I've been burning some yellow locust lately. I can tell when I open the stove door, it nearly singes the hair off the back of my arm it burns so hot.

Just use those cookies for exercise as needed.   Good reason to be reading reviews on splitters like I've been doing.  I've always wanted one. When funds get better this summer I'm going to pull the trigger on a 37 Ton Northstar or a 35 Ton Speeco Splitmaster. I figure since I'm 50 now I deserve it. He he   

With those size cookies, you've got the mutha load my friend!!


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 21, 2012)

Lopi Pioneer:

"Maximum Burn Time    Low: 55, High: 15 Hours."

I predict 85 hour burn times with the BL! :lol:


----------



## rwhite (Feb 21, 2012)

If you need a work bench nows the time to have him cut a 3' length and stand it on end. I have an old chunk of maple that I use for working on the saw and just general hammering on on stuff. Even if 14" is to thick to split you can cut as deep as you can in half and chip away at it then cut it again. BTW the rest of the maple from that tree had to be cut at 10" so I could split it. Still burns the same.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

Woody Stover said:
			
		

> Lopi Pioneer:
> 
> "Maximum Burn Time    Low: 55, High: 15 Hours."
> 
> I predict 85 hour burn times with the BL! :lol:



I hope the splits don't jam up the auger.  :lol:

Actually, I heat the house with pellets, and heat the shop/garage with wood.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Renting a splitter for a day is out of the question?


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 21, 2012)

Not an expert but I would suggest buying a decent sledge when you buy the wedges and 3 wedges would probably not be a bad idea.  Good small investment and I find if I am splitting something by hand that is large it is nice to give a monster "Thor" shot with the maul first and if it sticks leave it and start the wedges in the crack it started with your maul still stuck in there.  I do this with an axe and wedges but I have not split 5' rounds either.  

I also agree that that thing may have some serious ant work done on the inside but hard to tell until she's down.  You may find Thor shots pull off big chunks easier that expected?  Anyway you look at it the advice above is spot on - NEVER give away great, free, firewood that is bucked in your lawn

I think  the wood Gods would punnish you with bad scrounging for years and a dirty chimney if you let that much Locust go.  

BTW - pictures of the tree before and after felling would be nice - maybe a short vid of the felling?


----------



## cptoneleg (Feb 21, 2012)

If you been burning and splitting softwoods, you in for a big surprise, BL isn't all that easy to split, not here in Va. anyway.  I burn a couple of cords a yr.  Around here you can rent a splitter for $35.00 a day.

   Besides you don't have a Locust in your backyard if you did we could see it in the picture.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

> Renting a splitter for a day is out of the question?



The closest rental place is 50 miles away and they want WAY too much (min - $70, daily rate $95). 



> I also agree that that thing may have some serious ant work done on the inside but hard to tell until sheâ€™s down.  You may find Thor shots pull off big chunks easier that expected?  Anyway you look at it the advice above is spot on - NEVER give away great, free, firewood that is bucked in your lawn
> 
> I think the wood Gods would punnish you with bad scrounging for years and a dirty chimney if you let that much Locust go.
> 
> BTW - pictures of the tree before and after felling would be nice - maybe a short vid of the felling?



I bored into the trunk as far as my saw could go (20") and found no rot.  I do not see any evidence of insect activity around the tree, so I am betting it is 80-90% solid.  

And, I got some great advise here, so I formulated a plan using available tools.  I knew it would be ludicrous to give a huge chunk of hardwood to a guy I am paying to cut down a tree, but I knew I could get viable alternatives from the experienced experts on this forum, and I did!

I will take some before and after pictures and post them.  The tree guy will be here at the end of the week.


----------



## pen (Feb 21, 2012)

Last spring was hand splitting locust  at 18-20 inch lenghts that were big enough around many of the logs would have left a good foot inbetween my fingers if I were to hug them.  They split great considering their size using the fiskars or the maul.  


pen


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

pen said:
			
		

> Last spring was hand splitting locust  at 18-20 inch lenghts that were big enough around many of the logs would have left a good foot inbetween my fingers if I were to hug them.  They split great considering their size using the fiskars or the maul.
> 
> 
> pen



The cookies will be ~14" tall by 5' in diameter.  Maybe they will split without any cutting involved?  Maybe they will be so big, that a good whack with a sledge will at least split them in half?

i will report back.


----------



## blujacket (Feb 21, 2012)

Black Locust is one of the easiest woods to split.


----------



## pen (Feb 21, 2012)

Sure it is solid all the way through 5 feet?

Cut it down and see what you have.  For me, 14 in wood is a PIA.  If it's what you have to do, then it's what you have to do.  But I'd at least cut one to 16-18 or whatever your desired length is and give it a go to see how it splits.  If you are having trouble, then try 14 inches.

Just going to have to play around and see.  

BTW, for my experience with locust, I find it splits best the quicker I get to it after the tree is cut.  The pieces that I let sit around for a few months after cutting the trees up seemed to be more difficult to split than their counterparts a few months earlier.

Also, you may very likely find that splitting them right in 1/2 may not be your best bet.  Sometimes taking slabs off the outsides and working your way in is easier.

pen


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey DMZX, I don't know how physically fit you are, but I think anyone who can swing a maul reasonably well could split 14 inch Black Locust with just the maul. I know I could and I am not particulary big or strong. Don't try to split the 5 footers right down the middle. Find a weak spot or chip off the edges. Locust is prety easy to split, especially when cut to only 14 inches long.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't be afraid of the big rounds. The hardest part will be moving them. Work from the outside in. Black Locust is one of the easier splitting woods. The greener it is the easier it splits. BL split and stacked now should be ready to burn next season.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 21, 2012)

Black powder wedges work good for breaking down big rounds.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 21, 2012)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> Hey DMZX, I don't know how physically fit you are, but I think anyone who can swing a maul reasonably well could split 14 inch Black Locust with just the maul. I know I could and I am not particulary big or strong. Don't try to split the 5 footers right down the middle. Find a weak spot or chip off the edges. Locust is prety easy to split, especially when cut to only 14 inches long.



I have been swing a 8lb maul for about 30 years, so I am pretty good at the mechanics of it, and fairly accurate to boot.  Plus I am 6'2" and 220lbs, so I can put some descent heft into the swings.  But I am a bit of an oldster, (I was conceived when my Dad was home on leave from Army Basic Training, before he was sent to the Pusan).

I use a 14" standard for all my rounds because I have a fairly small stove and that is what is easiest to toss in.  I will need to make chunks that are, ideally, 6"X6", so my maul is going to get a good workout in the next month.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 28, 2012)

As promised, here are some pics of my Locust tree project.

Before:







And after (the dog is for scale):







There was some rot in the center.  I am using a maul to split the cookies into workable pieces and then splitting them into smaller pieces.  
It splits fairly easily once you get a tiny crack to work with.  The limb rounds split very easily and have much less sap in them.


----------



## blujacket (Feb 28, 2012)

Those cookies look delicious. Wish I had some of those.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2012)

nice chunk of BTU's, one of my top favorite woods!  Like the others said, black locust is not hard to split if you get at it while it's green.  get a piece busted off of the outside of the round and work your way in, before you know it you'll have 25 to 30 splits from one round!!  That locust is a beautiful gift to those who heat with wood!!


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 28, 2012)

Now that's a thumper!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 28, 2012)

Green grass too! Wow!

Some good wood there and lots of wood just from the limbs. If it were me, I'd settle in with a sledge and 2 or 3 iron wedges and it would make short work of those big rounds.


----------



## DMZX (Feb 28, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Green grass too! Wow!
> 
> Some good wood there and lots of wood just from the limbs. If it were me, I'd settle in with a sledge and 2 or 3 iron wedges and it would make short work of those big rounds.



The groundhog did not see his shadow here, so we are having an early start to Spring.

I figure I have about 3-4 cords laying there, and the maul seems to be doing the job.  I have reduced three of the huge rounds to a pile of nice chunks.  One of those big cookies weighs about half a ton, if not more.   They are difficult to maneuver to the stump that I am using as a splitting platform.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 29, 2012)

That is definitely worth the work. Serious btus there. Keep after it DM


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like it is much of a problem after all.


----------



## etiger2007 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep em and give em hell youll split em.


----------



## osagebow (Feb 29, 2012)

wow....not a whole lotta ant damage, I see. Good for you - good looking pile o' wood there.
Now,  teach that shepherd to split- he looks strong.


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a huge tree!  Some nice natural gas savings there, that's for sure!  When you are done, tell us how many cords you got out of that tree!

Your picture reminds me of a little town in Oregon called Weston.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 29, 2012)

DMZX said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a little hint here. Those large things do not need anything under them except for Mother Earth. Just stand them up and split them where they are. Saves a lot of work for sure and this is how I split all the wood whenever I do it by hand. Fortunately I've graduated to the hydraulics but it was forced onto me. This is one time I'm happy I was forced as it is a real pleasure splitting wood with these things. But occasionally I'll whack at a log or two just for kicks if my body allows it.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you have any action shots?  I bet that was a neat one to see fall and one bad news saw used to cut it up!!  I just like watching that stuff

Nice pile of rounds(even if they are not so round!)


----------



## DMZX (Mar 1, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> DMZX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take your advice on splitting them in place as I am working on ones that are further from the stump.  My shoulders and arms are wishing I would graduate to hydraulics as well, but I am determined to do the entire tree with just my humble maul.  I will post a pic of the final results, all split and stacked, when I get it all done.



> Do you have any action shots?  I bet that was a neat one to see fall and one bad news saw used to cut it up!!  I just like watching that stuff



Sorry no action shots.  The tree service guy that brought it down reduced it to the trunk and then dropped the trunk (which rattled the house quite well).  He used a Stihl MS 660 with a 36" bar.


----------



## DMZX (Mar 18, 2012)

DMZX said:


> As promised, here are some pics of my Locust tree project.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


 
After:





My humble maul reduced to "problem" to 3 1/2 cords.

Thanks to all for the great advice.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## chvymn99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Job!  Even though I've never burnt that stuff, if its half of good as they talk about on this sight then you'll be set.  Nice Stacking too.


----------



## ohlongarm (Mar 18, 2012)

DMZX said:


> The cookies will be ~14" tall by 5' in diameter. Maybe they will split without any cutting involved? Maybe they will be so big, that a good whack with a sledge will at least split them in half?
> 
> i will report back.


 Keep all the locust you can I hit the muther load and cut this yesterday along with the cherry ,I plan on cutting more tomorrow stuff is fantastic will last for decades. You will not regret it.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 18, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEET


----------



## DMZX (Mar 18, 2012)

> You may be able to just use the maul and work around the edge. Yes slowly reducing it. If it has some knots from limbs coming out the side it may be a bit of a challenge. If you get one that you just can't get any more split off of, make a cut across an edge with your saw down in a few inches and then swing the maul into that cut or drive a wedge into the cut.


 
LP, I followed your advice and it worked great.  Some of the knotty stuff, where the limbs attached to the trunk, needed some additional saw work, but it all got reduced.


----------



## mfglickman (Mar 19, 2012)

My local chainsaw/mower shop rents hydraulic splitters for $125/day. I don't think it would take you anywhere near a day to split those rounds. Worth a thought anyway?


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice work! There's proof that you don't have to be afraid of the big stuff


----------



## wazzu (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn, nice work. That stuff will burn HOT compared to what you are probably used to. Next time you get another big one of those let me know, I'll help you bust it up.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

awesome work and that, my friend, is the best BTU's out there........


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 19, 2012)

DMZX said:


> LP, I followed your advice and it worked great. Some of the knotty stuff, where the limbs attached to the trunk, needed some additional saw work, but it all got reduced.


 
I'm glad it worked out for you. I like that Locust almost as much as Scotty does. No wait maybe more than he does.


----------



## Hickorynut (Mar 19, 2012)

To the poster of the locust and cherry.  They make a great combination with the cherry helping the locust burn good


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Locust Post said:


> I like that Locust almost as much as Scotty does. No wait maybe more than he does.


I'm not so sure about that, Locust Post......:D


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 20, 2012)

DMZX said:


> After:


Good job, great-burning stuff! 


ohlongarm said:


> Keep all the locust you can I hit the muther load and cut this yesterday along with the cherry


Looks like a bit of White Oak in there as well...


Scotty Overkill said:


> awesome work and that, my friend, is the best BTU's out there........


...except for Hedge. :D


mfglickman said:


> My local chainsaw/mower shop rents hydraulic splitters for $125/day.


$125?? Yikes!! Last time I got one from a local rental shop it was like fifty bucks. That was several years ago but I doubt the present-day price is anywhere near $125.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> ...except for Hedge. :D


Yeah, hedge is the best.  But according to this chart, that's some of the best stuff out there fer BTU's!!  No hedge in our area that I've ever cut (it grows here I've just never cut any of it yet) so I stick with the honey locust,  black locust, sugar maple, and white oak for my nighttime woods...

http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, hedge is the best. But according to this chart, that's some of the best stuff out there fer BTU's!! No hedge in our area that I've ever cut (it grows here I've just never cut any of it yet) so I stick with the honey locust, black locust, sugar maple, and white oak for my nighttime woods...
> 
> http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


I've never burned any Hedge either, though there's plenty around here. I recently saw a couple of trees down but haven't approached the guy yet. I think that stuff may be too extreme and may turn out to be a novelty wood for me. Got Pignut, White, Black and Red Oak, BL, Sugar Maple, White Ash, and a host of lesser woods. Those may have to do. :D
That chart seems to be a little iffy in spots; Sugar Maple the same BTU as BL? I've been using this one; Lots  of these values seem to be the norm on many BTU lists...and it reinforces what I would like to believe. :D
http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/W/AE_wood_heat_value_BTU.html


----------

